# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation

## laisne

Bonjour,
je m'appelle Aurélie, j'ai 29 ans et je suis travailleur social. J'ai une adorable minette de presque 5ans et j'aimerais prendre un boxer plus tard.
J'ai découvert ce forum alors que je cherchais des solutions pour une chatte errante que mes parents nourrissent depuis des année et qui a des soucis depuis 2 mois.
Enfin voilà. Je recherche également un aspirateur pour le nettoyage des poils.
N'hésitez pas à me poser des question

----------

